

Some Thoughts on Education and Political Priorities - gu
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/interactive/2013/oct/11/dominic-cummings-michael-gove-thoughts-education-pdf

======
gu
You can download the PDF versions here:
[http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/804396/some-
thoughts-o...](http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/804396/some-thoughts-on-
education-and-political.pdf)

Unfortunately, the file is embedded on the Guardian website and can only
viewed online.

